# The worst item for hunting you've ever bought?



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

There are alot of gimmicks that try to catch our eye only to find out that it's nothing but junk and sometimes something that you think is goona work out great just doesn't quite cut it.. What have you found for hunting that is not worth the money you paid?


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nocturnal lighted nocks. Complete junk.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL - one man' junk is another man's treasure. 

I never bought this, but it looks pretty stupid


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

Rinehart Rhino Bag target. Was blowing the stuffing out the back in less than 300 arrows. Took it back got refund.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL - The Mad TreeCoy










Ha Ha... it might attract dogs if it was the only tree for miles around.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

View attachment 2438842
anyone want to admit to owning one of these!! lol


----------



## apcci2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> LOL - The Mad TreeCoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

Those cutting wire broad heads that flex when they go past bone


----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

A mathews


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I never owned one, but the "deer view mirror" was a pretty ridiculous concept. Anyone own up to buying one? Personally, I invested a bunch of cash trying scents in the 1990's that I wish I had back or put into hunts instead.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Them broad heads worked great for coring apples!


----------



## KMBH (Aug 6, 2012)

Game tracker


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Scent elimination sprays and camo even though I still wear it every now and then. Won't spend any more money on it. I bought some mossy oak stuff from Walmart 2 years ago and will keep wearing it til it wears out. Normally just wear jeans and a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Butt Out.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

RTILLER said:


> Butt Out.


ha.. I almost bought one of those several times. I was thinking if it worked you wouldnt have to cut around and go in to get out.. Just plug and pull! lol.. But I guess it doesn't work like that..


----------



## tbourgeois58 (Jun 27, 2015)

Acorn rage or any of those sweet smelling attractants. Corn and rice bran do the trick just fine at a way better price and a few mineral blocks during the summer. I got something called apples n raged or something like that one time and all I saw or got pictures of was hogs...


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> View attachment 2438842
> anyone want to admit to owning one of these!! lol


Nobody will EVER admit that !!!!!!!
Lol !!!!!!!!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Treestand. It took all the fun out of hunting from limbs, topping cedars, and building them.

Wasted money on the prizm rangefinder.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nockturnals....complete waste....1 out of 6 worked the way it was supposed to , plus very inconsistent fitting.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

RTILLER said:


> Butt Out.


I think it works great.

Biggest hunting gimmick I bought was a huge buck knife. Knife was great but all you need is a 2" blade.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

I never bought one , but what about the thing you cough into!!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

bryanroberts said:


> ha.. I almost bought one of those several times. I was thinking if it worked you wouldnt have to cut around and go in to get out.. Just plug and pull! lol.. But I guess it doesn't work like that..


You dont have to cut around with it and you do just pull and it separates it without any cutting...it works great for me and makes it so much easier


----------



## MDC (Aug 21, 2014)

Laugh if you want, but the Butt Out tool works great for me! Seriously!

I bought a cheap cart to haul deer out after almost having a coronary one year. Tried using it one time and the darn thing completely fell apart. Even while it was together it made it harder than just dragging. I've heard there are better built ones that work okay, but that thing was a p.o.s.!


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

Under armour clothing. Next would be all the horrible scents I purchased over the years.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Abbott said:


> Under armour clothing. Next would be all the horrible scents I purchased over the years.


I've got to agree on the Under Armour. At least the base layer stuff.
But the dumbest hunting-related purchase I ever made was a 32" ATA bow. Never again will I own a short bow.


----------



## ScrappyDoo (Apr 10, 2013)

Glendel buck target and Lone Wolf Flip Top Combo


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Butt-out works great for me too! I'd buy another if I lost mine! 

Spray string scents and covers. They clog and I've never got a can to work right. Crap.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Butt out works for me as well!!! If you are using it in the dark make sure you get it right........................well you know


----------



## Xforce41 (Sep 4, 2013)

Paid for a whitetail hunt with an outfitter once. Does that count? Lol


----------



## rocklock hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

Doe in heat scents have ruined several chances at good bucks for me. They may work well in other parts of the country, but not where we hunt.


----------



## Zach75 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bought an Elite Energy 32 once, then realized it was just a $900 bowtech allegiance


----------



## stingerrr (Jul 7, 2015)

I bought & sprayed myself down with elk buttons in the 80's. Man they stunk


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

RTILLER said:


> Butt Out.


Really? I have one and find it works awesome.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

bryanroberts said:


> I never bought one , but what about the thing you cough into!!


Actually works great. Doesn't silence the cough completely but definitely muffles it enough and better than nothing.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

I've always heard nothing but great things about the butt out. Definitely shouldn't be on this list.


----------



## stingerrr (Jul 7, 2015)

Forgot about when I was in high school & was told by an old timer I should rub cow dung all over me to through off my sent while hunting Elk. My best friend & I started rubbing cow pies all over our camos.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

ScrappyDoo said:


> Glendel buck target and Lone Wolf Flip Top Combo


Why don't you like your lone wolf flip top? Best bowhunting climber ever made...(in my opinion).


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The butt out works great! Just got to know how to use it. 
Primos blood trailing light, and the heat based game finder. Weren't any help to me at all.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Zach75 said:


> Bought an Elite Energy 32 once, then realized it was just a $900 bowtech allegiance


LOL - except the Allegiance couldn't set the letoff to a dangerously low setting


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

One of those stupid tree stand umbrellas.


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anything from "wild game"


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

Cover scents.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

A wild game camera and a Gerber blood light.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

I've done this since the introduction of the compound bow so I've tried a lot of new things. Went from rookie to a pro shooter over the many years. I could make a list a mile long of bad purchases. Here's just a few . No bashing as all I list are things I have an honest try as I bought them hopeing to improve over what I had. 
1. Short ATA bows. Tried many and all shot fairly well but just don't compare to the longer ATAs as far as accuracy in hunting conditions
2. Cover scents and sprays total waste. You can't cover or eliminate your scent.
3. Expandable broadheads. Yea they will work but they will also fail. Even when they work perfectly their inferior to a good fixed blade head.
4. Some brands of carbon arrow. While some are great like ACCs other are pure junk. With them most of time you get what you pay for. I've honestly found for hunting the top of line aluminum like X7s are a better choice.
5. Scent loc type clothes. Never bought any but got some as gifts. Very good quality clothing but the scent eliminating part is a scam
Many more but that's enough typing for me lol


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Funny how some people hate something and others love it. Glendel buck, I have never had a problem with. Everything will work at some time. Deer urine I haven't had much luck with except, for James Valley scents Full Rut. I have had quite a few bucks come right down my drag path with it. Nockturnals are another thing some people have problems and I haven't had any problems and have probably owed 20-25 throughout the last few years.

Worst purchase- Rage Kore3blade


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

GAbowguy23 said:


> Anything from "wild game"


Amen to that. How can a company with such a bad rep and be so hated by so many people get that large and get celebs to push their junk??


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

doorny22 said:


> amen to that. How can a company with such a bad rep and be so hated by so many people get that large and get celebs to push their junk??


money


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

I forget the brand, but a blood-tracking flashlight. I actually like the light, but it just doesn't find blood. I cut myself at home one night, so I grabbed the light, went into the pitch black bathroom, and pointed the light at my bleeding cut and it STILL didn't reveal any blood.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Olink said:


> I've got to agree on the Under Armour. At least the base layer stuff.
> But the dumbest hunting-related purchase I ever made was a 32" ATA bow. Never again will I own a short bow.


I'm with you on the short ata bow, especially with my 32 inch draw!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

dhom said:


> Actually works great. Doesn't silence the cough completely but definitely muffles it enough and better than nothing.


I've never used one. I just wondered if it was a gimmick or if it worked!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Bad purchases:

Primos Blood light (didn't help find blood)...a bright white light finds blood easier
Cheap climber from Sportsman's Guide...about gave myself a heart attack as it didn't bite the tree that my Summit would...it slipped about 5 feet and I was inches from my strap hanging me


Other things discussed on here...

Toxic...this is a great head I love it...accurate and drops animals quickly
The cruncher...I actually almost bought one when I first started hunting.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Every trail camera I've ever bought. Pain in the ass.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

gotta be some of the old primos 46 cams


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

bryanroberts said:


> I've never used one. I just wondered if it was a gimmick or if it worked!


Works for me,.


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

the nuts and bolts dvd


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

Doorny22 said:


> One of those stupid tree stand umbrellas.


I bought a tree umbrella and it worked great. Kept 90% of the rain off me and the other 10% was kept off by having a good camo rain suit. I liked it so much I bought another for my SO.


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

There have been a few...
1st bow, Browning BossHeat. It was TERRIBLE
1st set of bh's, walmart 3 blade...
1st arrow rest, cheapo walmart 2 prong. We could never get that thing tuned for obvious reasons. 
Anything wild game (mostly cameras) 
1st climber, cheapo sportsman's guide. (it slipped once and then a cable broke during the first year of owning it) 
Deer Tracking Apps 
One of those shoulder straps that helps pull deer (just gave me back pain) 
Walmart Hunting boots (heavy and uncomfortable) 
Over priced "NEW" camo (just wear walmart stuff now, it does the job)


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

bowman29092 said:


> I bought a tree umbrella and it worked great. Kept 90% of the rain off me and the other 10% was kept off by having a good camo rain suit. I liked it so much I bought another for my SO.


I've been saved by a tree umbrella myself many times. I dont try to hunt in the rain but it's nice to have when a thunderstorm pops up


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

bowtechbuck said:


> the nuts and bolts dvd


lol


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Doorny22 said:


> One of those stupid tree stand umbrellas.


I dont understand this.....They work great !!


----------



## arrow_chucker (Oct 20, 2012)

Trail timer. I was about 12 or 13 years old and it was just a watch with fishing line that you attach to tree across the trail. When a deer trips it the watch stops giving you the time of passing. Lmao, wow that's funny stuff. But I bought it, used once and threw it against a tree. 
Nowadays about 40% of what I buy is bad IMO, not to say some won't like it etc....just my use and opinions. Tried all camos, new equipment not needed, and all kinds of gadgets.......its fun though. At least this way I find what I like.


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

Small cheap ground blind. Couldn't even draw my bow.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Scent Lok clothing


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

Pittstate23 said:


> gotta be some of the old primos 46 cams


I know they are junk for most people but I still have two that just keep going. I am actually hoping they break. With what I have spent in D batteries, I could have just tossed them and been ahead.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Doorny22 said:


> One of those stupid tree stand umbrellas.


This is one of the best investments that I ever made! Its always in my pack.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

A hoyt


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

Butt-out works and so does the cough silencer. The tree coy isnt a bad idea other than I can cut a limb down for a lot cheaper and Im sure a mature buck would have no problem ripping that thing down when he goes to rub.


----------



## 2wheels1love (Mar 7, 2015)

vtbowhntr said:


> A mathews


Lol... Oh man, brutal


----------



## Creed man (Jun 14, 2014)

Gotta be the cough silencer for me.total waste of money imo.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Shewee for the misses

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC9dHCr4He0


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

dhom said:


> Actually works great. Doesn't silence the cough completely but definitely muffles it enough and better than nothing.


Definitely. The first thing a doe teaches a fawn is what a human cough sounds like. LOL


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

Jennings Buck Master bow. Although I killed my first deer with it, I could not get it tuned for the life of me. After that anything made by Wildgame Innovations.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

vtbowhntr said:


> A mathews


I only clicked on this thread to see how long it would take for someone to pollute it with this.

not long!

CG


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

Knockout Lighted nocks....they "Knock Out" alright.I shot one into my block black target and it exploded.Also anything Wildgame innovations,which for me,was only two trail cams...


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

I got a couple knockouts to try and the first one shattered sending the battery up inside my arrow. Since then I've had great luck with nockturnal. If I didn't film some hunts I would probably not use lighted nocks though. They do look good on film


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

useyourbow said:


> Definitely. The first thing a doe teaches a fawn is what a human cough sounds like. LOL


Yep, along with teaching them what human voices sound like, a person walking, metal on metal, a car door closing, a cell phone ringing ...........


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

This one isn't even close, can't even think of a second place.........Danner Pronghorn boots.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

...I think I'm giving up on lighted nocks this year too. Another pain in the ass.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wildgame innovations trail cams - 75% of the pics are blurred.

Nock out lighted nocks - several didnt work straight out of the package and the ones that did work didnt last long.

Deer crossing archery arrows - the inside diameter varied so much that some I had to pound the arrow on concrete to get the insert in and others the insert was loose with room to wobble inside the shaft...then some of the shafts started easily breaking and on the inside I found the layers of carbon were separating and unrolling. I put 2 of those arrows into deer and both broke off behind the insert.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

A license. If I never would have bought the first one I might be a rich man by now.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Wildgame innovations trail cams - 75% of the pics are blurred.


Sell it to me for cheep

Here's a couple pics from mine...


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

A bow. I was perfectly content with my rifles when I didn't know any better.... now hunting is way out of control ;-)


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

5MilesBack said:


> This one isn't even close, can't even think of a second place.........Danner Pronghorn boots.


really? have 2 pairs that i've had for probably 8 years. best boots i've ever owned.

to add to the "worst items" list, throw & grow seed. absolute garbage that the deer just won't eat. doe in heat scents, scent elimination sprays.


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

RTILLER said:


> Butt Out.


You may want to do a little research, it's really easy to use and it works as advertised.

I'll go with any Scent Lock or Scent Blocker B.S. and anything in Real Tree or Mossy Oak. That crap looks great close up but at 30 yards, it's just a dark blob in the friggin bushes. Camo made for they eyes of humans only.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Agree on the butt out tool as well. I had never tried one until last year and it worked great and was very handy


----------



## lsb (Apr 2, 2011)

5MilesBack said:


> This one isn't even close, can't even think of a second place.........Danner Pronghorn boots.


Not the worst pair of boots I've ever owned but I won't waste my money on another pair.


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Sell it to me for cheep
> 
> Here's a couple pics from mine...


X2. I read the reviews after I bought mine and now I've used it a year and I don't know what they're talking about


----------



## SwampStalker (Feb 11, 2015)

Most of the camo I own.


----------



## Autumnrider (Jun 4, 2015)

Doofy_13 said:


> I think it works great.
> 
> Biggest hunting gimmick I bought was a huge buck knife. Knife was great but all you need is a 2" blade.


Butt out works


----------



## Blake R (Jan 31, 2014)

Throw and grow. 

What's the deal with the butt out? I've never seen a need for one.


----------



## Autumnrider (Jun 4, 2015)

Sold at walmart- 7yrs ago? -- this little thing that supposed to sound like an automatic deer feeder. Did not own one but was funny watching those folks buy it. :lol3:


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I've had a few things ive wasted my money on over the years, but none bigger than the gallons of scent sprays, scent safe bags, special laundry detergent, carbon suits, soaps, you name it. Turns out, it was all garbage and a 100% waste of money.


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't think of one time that a deer was attracted to tinks. Yet I buy some every year


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Mine is either the Danner pronghorns....or the Kelty 20 deg [ Ha!!!!!] down sleeping bag


----------



## fawnbleat (Jan 17, 2010)

Ol'man spreader wheels. They slipped over the cable on their early climbing stands and were supposed to keep the cable arms spread apart.
They were recalled I think because you could almost roll down the tree f you were not careful. I have a like new pair if anyone needs a set cheap.


----------



## apcci2 (Jun 21, 2012)

pointndog said:


> money


Exactly


----------



## natew6921 (Jan 20, 2015)

For those who think that scent control products are a waste of money/time, how do you hunt? What I'm trying to ask is what scent control measures do you take? Just none at all? You just simply put on your hunting clothes in the morning and go hunting? No scent free detergent or a shower right before leaving? I wouldn't feel right hunting like that, please explain what you do. And to add to the conversation, anything from sportmansguide I've ever bought was total garbage.


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

RTILLER said:


> Butt Out.


Wrong dude. Butt Outs work great!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Blake R said:


> Throw and grow.


I found some on clearance one time and put it out on the edge of a food plot where the ground was bare because the seeder missed it by a few feet. The first week I thought it was going to be awesome cause it was coming up so green. Then that rye died off and two weeks later it was bare dirt again!! Bad experience..


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

bryanroberts said:


> ha.. I almost bought one of those several times. I was thinking if it worked you wouldnt have to cut around and go in to get out.. Just plug and pull! lol.. But I guess it doesn't work like that..


It works exactly like that..it's honestly one of the most valuable items in my backpack.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't remember the exact name, but a Cabela's brand 3D something or other sleeping bag that was light, pack-able, and rated to something like -30 degrees. I bought it for a diy elk hunt in Colorado in late October of 2008. I nearly froze to death in that thing. Then I was dumb enough to use it again in 2011 on a November hunt in Ohio and nearly froze again. It has since been replaced.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

natew6921 said:


> For those who think that scent control products are a waste of money/time, how do you hunt? What I'm trying to ask is what scent control measures do you take? Just none at all? You just simply put on your hunting clothes in the morning and go hunting? No scent free detergent or a shower right before leaving? I wouldn't feel right hunting like that, please explain what you do. And to add to the conversation, anything from sportmansguide I've ever bought was total garbage.


Your exactly right, I put on my hunting clothes and go hunt. No shower specifically for hunting, no sprays, no special deodorant, just hunt smart. It works. I promise.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

irishhacker said:


> It works exactly like that..it's honestly one of the most valuable items in my backpack.


Maybe 'Butt Out' has a pro staff and you can get hooked up? grin


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

dblungem said:


> Your exactly right, I put on my hunting clothes and go hunt. No shower specifically for hunting, no sprays, no special deodorant, just hunt smart. It works. I promise.


I remember hunting like that when I was a teenager...I also remember alot of blowing, stomping and snorting deer and a bunch that appeared like they walked into a brick wall before turning and briskly heading away from me before they made it into range. I was still able to kill some deer back then, so I guess I have to agree it does work just fine...( if you dont mind spooking deer on a pretty regular basis)


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> I remember hunting like that when I was a teenager...I also remember alot of blowing, stomping and snorting deer and a bunch that appeared like they walked into a brick wall before turning and briskly heading away from me before they made it into range. I was still able to kill some deer back then, so I guess I have to agree it does work just fine...( if you dont mind spooking deer on a pretty regular basis)


I don't get blown at or stomped at any more now than I did when I was a scent control freak. Once you look at the facts about scent elimination / reduction and the games ability to detect odor, I assure you that you will realize that you've wasted a lot of money, time and effort. My results don't lie. But, like I always say, to each their own.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Beendare said:


> Maybe 'Butt Out' has a pro staff and you can get hooked up? grin


Just stupid. .all I can say


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

dblungem said:


> I don't get blown at or stomped at any more now than I did when I was a scent control freak. Once you look at the facts about scent elimination / reduction and the games ability to detect odor, I assure you that you will realize that you've wasted a lot of money, time and effort. My results don't lie. But, like I always say, to each their own.


I agree there is no such thing and no such ability to completely eliminate your scent...but you can definitely reduce it somewhat. I guess it may be different depending on where you hunt...if its way out where deer are not used to any human scent whatsoever then that may be a whole different situation versus hunting somewhere that deer are living/traveling near human activity and a little bit of human scent might not concern them as much.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nocturnal lighted nocks, C'mere deer, the original 3 blade rage heads, anything WGI


----------



## AntlerInsane (Jul 6, 2014)

Any deer "urine" 
I realized I saw way more deer once I stopped using it.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

AntlerInsane said:


> Any deer "urine"
> I realized I saw way more deer once I stopped using it.


I was with you on that except last year I made a scrape for fun and put camera in there. A little golden estrus sprinkled on the ground and the best buck I've seen in years came in 3 days in a row...I couldn't believe it...


----------



## Bbulva1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Under armour clothing! I've never been so cold till I bought and used it The last two seasons. The bad thing was I bought more of it thinking i just needed a different setup. Nope still froze and no wind block. I since switched to Sitka and hunted a 7 degree day. I was so warm after 3 hour hunt it took 15 min for the steam to clear up in my truck windows so I could drive. I froze in anything below 30 degrees in under armour. Dumb investment.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Bbulva1 said:


> Under armour clothing! I've never been so cold till I bought and used it The last two seasons. The bad thing was I bought more of it thinking i just needed a different setup. Nope still froze and no wind block. I since switched to Sitka and hunted a 7 degree day. I was so warm after 3 hour hunt it took 15 min for the steam to clear up in my truck windows so I could drive. I froze in anything below 30 degrees in under armour. Dumb investment.


I didn't even know that UA made insulated clothing. Since you got so cold.......maybe they don't.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

RTILLER said:


> Butt Out.


The butt out tool works great....I don't have one, but used one. I just won't make someone a millionaire over a idea like that. brilliant, but i'm not contributing


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

Early Ice said:


> The butt out tool works great....I don't have one, but used one. I just won't make someone a millionaire over a idea like that. brilliant, but i'm not contributing


That doesn't even make sense. You think it's a brilliant idea. However, you don't want whoever came up with the brilliant idea to get paid. 

I own a butt-out. I'd recommend them. Makes the gutting the dear easier in my opinion.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried camo that defeats thermal imaging?

I met a guy last year hunting, who had this stuff over his camo clothes (some kind of woven netting). I can't remember what the name of it was... but he claimed that animals can see heat signatures... and that this stuff defeated it. Weirdest thing I'd ever seen.

http://modernsurvivalblog.com/security/how-to-block-ir-infrared-thermal-imaging/


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Has anyone tried camo that defeats thermal imaging?
> 
> I met a guy last year hunting, who had this stuf underneath his camo clothes. I can't remember what the name of it was... but he claimed that animals can see heat signatures... and that this stuff defeated it.


I saw a commerical for it on a hunting show my uncle was watching...tec suit or something cant remember the name. Claim they sit in the open in lawn chairs and call in toms, or walk straight up to deer and other animals


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lacrosse 800 gram rubber boots, the soft rubber ones. Junk after a month of deer hunting, and they said it wasnt material defect...so no help from them. Will never buy from them again


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

spurgeon18 said:


> I saw a commerical for it on a hunting show my uncle was watching...tec suit or something cant remember the name. Claim they sit in the open in lawn chairs and call in toms, or walk straight up to deer and other animals


I edited my post - he wore it over his camo clothes - not under it. It was some kind of netting material.

http://modernsurvivalblog.com/security/how-to-block-ir-infrared-thermal-imaging/


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah they have hunting shows or commercials for it. Says throw away all your camo, youll only need this lol i dont watch tv, especially hunting shows unless im somewhere and theyre watching them, so i cant remember the exact name


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, we have a few Butt Out fans.......one of the stupidest products on the market, IMO

Easy to cut around the bung hole and pull it through from the inside without meat contamination.


----------



## Bbulva1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Under armour does make Insolation layer. When u own every piece they had out and still can't keep warm. That's a problem.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Bbulva1 said:


> They do have Insolation. when you own every piece they sell and still can't keep warm. That's a problem.


From everything I've ever known about UA is that it's called "under armour" for a reason.......to wear "under" your insulation layers. Just like most all base layers, wear them under insulation. If they do make insulation layers, perhaps they should have just stuck with where they started.......base layers.


----------



## Bbulva1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Under armour makes everything from base layers to outerwear now. They even make western hunting gear from boots to packs and everything in between. Everything besides the base layers is not what I expect out of my tree stand gear. It is flooded in stores all over my area. It is very comfortable but not durrible. The warmth is nothing compared to others. I stayed warmer with scent lok and Blocker outer wear with cheep insolation layers as a poor kid my first 15 years. I spend a fortune on under armour gear and freeze. For a tree stand hunt no. A western spot and stalk hunt maybe. But u won't see me in it.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Bowbat XL... at least I bought it for last season and hated it. Maybe it will grow on me?


----------



## Jason Pope (May 11, 2015)

Lots of hate for Nocturnals wow.. I have run 12 now down to zero with only 2 defective that the pro shop swapped out no questions asked. I have a new set on and no issues at all.
I even use them for indoor target shooting so I dont need the binos to see where I'm hitting.
great product for me.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

The Butt out seems popular but, to me, unnecessary. I love reading about scents and scent eliminating stuff. I just thought I was doing something wrong all these years.

Years ago, I bought an Oneida Aeroforce bow. It was like a combination of recurve and compound. It was very fast (for the time) but totally unforgiving and when you shot it, it sounded like someone shooting a .22. I understand that they are popular with bow fishermen (which I'm not) and they might be pretty good now, but mine never worked well for me.

BTW, love the tree umbrella. It's saved me from many drenchings over the years. I've even customized mine with some wire so it's more form fitting to any tree and blocks the rain better. I wouldn't be without that.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

spurgeon18 said:


> I saw a commerical for it on a hunting show my uncle was watching...tec suit or something cant remember the name. Claim they sit in the open in lawn chairs and call in toms, or walk straight up to deer and other animals


Sounds like we need to wear under Armour base, scent blocker, hecs suit, and then this tec suit and we can kill a deer! ???? Lol


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

bryanroberts said:


> Sounds like we need to wear under Armour base, scent blocker, hecs suit, and then this tec suit and we can kill a deer! ???? Lol


HAHAHA hecs suit! I knew it was along those lines


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Jason Pope said:


> Lots of hate for Nocturnals wow.. I have run 12 now down to zero with only 2 defective that the pro shop swapped out no questions asked. I have a new set on and no issues at all.
> I even use them for indoor target shooting so I dont need the binos to see where I'm hitting.
> great product for me.


I've had great luck with them also.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

spurgeon18 said:


> HAHAHA hecs suit! I knew it was along those lines


Yeah that was it. Hecs suit.

Heck... how close do you need to get to shoot a turkey?

I guess they claim it blocks "electrical signal" ... not heat signature. Hmmm... sounds magical.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Yah the hecs suit has been out for awhile but that other thing they say blocks your heat signature. hecs blocks your electromagnetic?? something or another.. 
I'm not going to sit here and say one thing works 100 percent or 1 percent but there sure is alot of stuff out there to buy


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Yeah that was it. Hecs suit.
> 
> Heck... how close do you need to get to shoot a turkey?
> 
> I guess they claim it blocks "electrical signal" ... not heat signature. Hmmm... sounds magical.


I seem to have done pretty damn good wearing regular old camo and knowing how to turkey hunt lol


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

spurgeon18 said:


> I seem to have done pretty damn good wearing regular old camo and knowing how to turkey hunt lol


It's only $180 for a 3 piece suit :wink:


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Now if they could come up with something that prevented Elk from somehow reading my mind, and stopping behind a tree. Yeah baby!


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> It's only $180 for a 3 piece suit :wink:


Haha i dont spend near that on hunting clothes


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Now if they could come up with something that prevented Elk from somehow reading my mind, and stopping behind a tree. Yeah baby!


Ill trade ya anything you want to hunt in ohio for an elk hunt[emoji6]


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

spurgeon18 said:


> Ill trade ya anything you want to hunt in ohio for an elk hunt[emoji6]


Ohio is a bit far for me to go to an OSU game. We have our own OSU 5 miles from home. :wink:


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Ohio is a bit far for me to go to an OSU game. We have our own OSU 5 miles from home. :wink:


Haha i guess i tried[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Now if they could come up with something that prevented Elk from somehow reading my mind, and stopping behind a tree. Yeah baby!


Wrap tin foil around your head, it keeps aliens from reading your mind, I don't know why it wouldn't work on elk....


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Olink said:


> Wrap tin foil around your head, it keeps aliens from reading your mind, I don't know why it wouldn't work on elk....


So you going to be an AT Sponsor now are ya?


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Butt-out. It was cheap so worth the try, but they should call it "butt-tear"


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

Huh....I, like many others love my butt out...Yes, I've had a few tear before it pulls all the way out, but 8 out of 10 work great....WAY better than the alternative.
I've had great luck with Nocturnals...love them.

I don't think I've seen even one person say their Ozonics. Interesting.

For me...It would have to be all of the money I've spent on various scents and pee's over the last 15 years. I have never had one single deer "follow a scent trail in to my stand" and I have had many deer come across an artificial scent and immediately bust.

Next would be my Deer and Deer Hunting Alheimer Rut Predictor....talk about Worthless....here in Southern Illinois....its around Nov 5-15 that you want to be in the woods...end of story.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

bryanroberts said:


> Sounds like we need to wear under Armour base, scent blocker, hecs suit, and then this tec suit and we can kill a deer! ???? Lol


and an ozonics


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

2X_LUNG said:


> and an ozonics


lol.. yep and our deer incense sticks or whatever those things are


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

bryanroberts said:


> lol.. yep and our deer incense sticks or whatever those things are


I bought those years ago had the smoking can 15 yards from the base of my tree scared the daylights out of some deer others didn't pay attn to it never felt it brought any in. Now Bears on the other hand I have heard good things with smoke based scent.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Doofy_13 said:


> I think it works great.
> 
> Biggest hunting gimmick I bought was a huge buck knife. Knife was great but all you need is a 2" blade.


Butt out tool does work great, you have to follow the instructions, one of the best deer huntning investments you can make in my opinion.


----------



## ScrappyDoo (Apr 10, 2013)

DeathF.above said:


> Why don't you like your lone wolf flip top? Best bowhunting climber ever made...(in my opinion).


Annoying to setup and break down every time i use it, the strap squeaks every time I sit down and stand up, the platform does not feel sturdy, flexes back and forth sideways, and the price is ridiculous, only spent it because I heard it was the best and I hate it, I miss my summit.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ozonics


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Geeman said:


> Butt out tool does work great, you have to follow the instructions, one of the best deer huntning investments you can make in my opinion.


okay.. I'm going to jump on team butt out and give one a try!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ScrappyDoo said:


> Annoying to setup and break down every time i use it, the strap squeaks every time I sit down and stand up, the platform does not feel sturdy, flexes back and forth sideways, and the price is ridiculous, only spent it because I heard it was the best and I hate it, I miss my summit.


I havent heard about these issues with a lone wolf sit and climb. How old is it?


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

I like the tree umbrellas. I install snap buttons on mine and then attach material to make a blind. I climb a lot. Works great. I leave them in the tree during the season. Deer gets used to it and I never worry about getting wet.


----------



## nathan42 (Jun 8, 2015)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> LOL - one man' junk is another man's treasure.
> 
> I never bought this, but it looks pretty stupid


I have shot them any they shoot and penetrate awesome!


----------



## mattmann (Dec 8, 2011)

nathan42 said:


> I have shot them any they shoot and penetrate awesome!


I've heard this as well


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Treehugger98 said:


> I like the tree umbrellas. I install snap buttons on mine and then attach material to make a blind. I climb a lot. Works great. I leave them in the tree during the season. Deer gets used to it and I never worry about getting wet.


I love my tree umbrella. Sits in my pack unnoticed till it starts raining and then I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

ScrappyDoo said:


> Annoying to setup and break down every time i use it, the strap squeaks every time I sit down and stand up, the platform does not feel sturdy, flexes back and forth sideways, and the price is ridiculous, only spent it because I heard it was the best and I hate it, I miss my summit.


I have found it to be the opposite of everything you just claimed. Very easy to set up. Rock solid in the tree. Packability is second to none. Light. Quiet. Versatile. I respect your opinion and evaluation but if someone is thinking about getting one of these I would say try it and decide for yourself.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

DeathF.above said:


> I have found it to be the opposite of everything you just claimed. Very easy to set up. Rock solid in the tree. Packability is second to none. Light. Quiet. Versatile. I respect your opinion and evaluation but if someone is thinking about getting one of these I would say try it and decide for yourself.


I'm with you 100%.. The couple that I've been around have been perfect!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

nathan42 said:


> I have shot them any they shoot and penetrate awesome!


[LIE]Glad you found your treasure.[/LIE]


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

nathan42 said:


> I have shot them any they shoot and penetrate awesome!


 Guy chimes in with his first post extolling the virtues of the Toxic BH.....hmmm

This is a lesson on how to read any of these forums. There are shills everywhere on these forums that will claim that one of the worst designs is one of the best, especially when it comes to BH's. A bow shot arrow is such an effective weapon that almost anything sharp we put on the end of our arrows will work...thus we see all of these crazy designs. Read these forums knowing that a small % of folks are trying to sell you something.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Beendare said:


> Guy chimes in with his first post extolling the virtues of the Toxic BH.....hmmm
> 
> This is a lesson on how to read any of these forums. There are shills everywhere on these forums that will claim that one of the worst designs is one of the best, especially when it comes to BH's. A bow shot arrow is such an effective weapon that almost anything sharp we put on the end of our arrows will work...thus we see all of these crazy designs. Read these forums knowing that a small % of folks are trying to sell you something.


Might as well cut up a pepsi can, and duct tape it on the end of your arrow. :doh:


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'd have to say the _BugTamer_ suit. Expensive - to say the least - when it first came out! Although I only ever bought the top half, it was hot as hell during early season hunting, even though the crazy thing was all mesh, with an under layer that looked similar to a fishnet! You could emerse the thing in water - to help keep you cool - but that made it heavy! And although that under layer was there to keep the mesh off your skin, it didn't work all that well! With some of the "hawks" flying around where I hunt, they always managed to find a way! Then, there was the face mask section that pulled over your head and down over your face. Wasn't very conducive for bow hunting. I used it a bit - back in the day - when it was the "best" option on the market, back in the mid '90's. But once the _Thermocell_ came out, that ole _BugTamer_ has just been gathering dust in my hunting closet.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

ChuckA84 said:


> I remember hunting like that when I was a teenager...I also remember alot of blowing, stomping and snorting deer and a bunch that appeared like they walked into a brick wall before turning and briskly heading away from me before they made it into range. I was still able to kill some deer back then, so I guess I have to agree it does work just fine...( if you dont mind spooking deer on a pretty regular basis)


How did anyone kill deer before scentlock? I mean we all know no big bucks were ever shot with out it. Its called learning how deer move and setting up properly for their movement and wind/thermals. Will a deer still come from a direction you didn't expect? Yes, but there will be far fewer if you do your homework and set up properly.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

bryanroberts said:


> okay.. I'm going to jump on team butt out and give one a try!


May want to rephrase that.... JS.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Kb83 said:


> May want to rephrase that.... JS.


That was part of the joke but I didn't think anyone noticed!!! lol


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

Beendare said:


> Guy chimes in with his first post extolling the virtues of the Toxic BH.....hmmm
> 
> This is a lesson on how to read any of these forums. There are shills everywhere on these forums that will claim that one of the worst designs is one of the best, especially when it comes to BH's. A bow shot arrow is such an effective weapon that almost anything sharp we put on the end of our arrows will work...thus we see all of these crazy designs. Read these forums knowing that a small % of folks are trying to sell you something.


Yep. Now there's some 42 year old archery buff named Nathan who will have to be a little more clever when he wants to register for AT because some salesman took his name...
Lol!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Yep. Now there's some 42 year old archery buff named Nathan who will have to be a little more clever when he wants to register for AT because some salesman took his name...
> Lol!


Ahhh... 42... the good ole days.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Beendare said:


> Guy chimes in with his first post extolling the virtues of the Toxic BH.....hmmm


Shockingly, there is another thread just started by another brand new member, extolling the awesome performance and penetration of Toxic BH. Strange how coincidences like that happen on here.


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> LOL - one man' junk is another man's treasure.
> 
> I never bought this, but it looks pretty stupid


I killed my first two deer with these. Worked okay for me


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Never bought it but I bet it takes alot of ke! The ad says it's made to "roll" over bone!! lol


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

View attachment 2452761
And then there is the ninja looking broadhead!! think I will stick to my exodus!!!


----------



## maddawg0517 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am pretty conservative when it comes to spending money on hunting these days. I did spend about $60 a year on deer scents from Northern Whitetail that they claim to be the real deal etc. I have never had an adverse reaction, had many a young buck follow the scent trail to my stand. The only encounter I had with a mature buck was when I tried a dominant buck urine. This nice buck came in to about 50 yards and was madder than a hornet, stomping, fluffing himself up, snorting. He wouldn't come closer and didnt spook but eventually left without coming into range. I think i am going to forgo the scents this year and save the money. 

I also gave up on scent sprays and went to the hardwood smoke I read about on here. My personal experience has been 100% positive. I have had numerous deer and even bear at 4 yards downwind that did not pick up on me, and were not spooked. 

The products that hit the market every year and actually sell just baffle me. That tree-coy, the 900 versions of fake rattling antlers, acorn crunching sound makers, and the best was the ground grunter. A grunt tube with 20' hose so it sounds like your grunts come from the ground not a tree. I can just see some greenhorn newbie on public land trying to get his ground grunter set up from his climber.


----------



## hannibal smith (May 20, 2015)

bryanroberts said:


> View attachment 2452729
> Never bought it but I bet it takes alot of ke! The ad says it's made to "roll" over bone!! lol


If that arrow enters an animal at lets say 300fps, and those "pizza cutter" wheels were to rotate over bone, the amount of rotation would be basically zilch.

Basically the circumference and the velocity/time equation makes that claim gobbledegook.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

Cheap boots. Hunting on foot in the mountains for elk my feet are high priority. Feet aren't happy then I'm not happy. Ever since switching to better boots I've been much more comfortable and happy on my hunts.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Old loggy bayou climber with band strap...that thing was a death trap


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

hannibal smith said:


> If that arrow enters an animal at lets say 300fps, and those "pizza cutter" wheels were to rotate over bone, the amount of rotation would be basically zilch.
> 
> Basically the circumference and the velocity/time equation makes that claim gobbledegook.


yeeeeeeppp!!!


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

bryanroberts said:


> View attachment 2452729
> Never bought it but I bet it takes alot of ke! The ad says it's made to "roll" over bone!! lol


Looks easy to resharpen.........haha


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

Beendare said:


> Wow, we have a few Butt Out fans.......one of the stupidest products on the market, IMO
> 
> Easy to cut around the bung hole and pull it through from the inside without meat contamination.


This is exactly right.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

I have to agree with most of the others on here, cover scents. What a waste. Although, I do kind of like Shine's Acorn scent. I actually sprayed some on my boots and 2 different times had a doe come up and sniff/lick the ladder stand where I stepped on the ladder on the way up. It was cool to see. All others were a waste though, and I won't be buying anymore


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

A florida hunting licences. :wink:


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Doorny22 said:


> One of those stupid tree stand umbrellas.


Like many other people have said.... this is probably one of the best things i've ever bought. Kept me dry in the rain and I've used them for a ground blind and had the best encounter i've ever had with an Illinois Buck!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Muzzy61 said:


> A florida hunting licences. :wink:


Clearly that's Jeb Bush's fault!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

elvis_is_dead said:


> clearly that's jeb bush's fault!


:roflmao:


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea..you should hunt for love..doesn't matter how much the expense is


----------



## chrisdvt (Jul 26, 2010)

I know this may start a public flogging but the worst $400 plus purchase I made was a Lone Wolf Alpha climber - hated it. Surely after the purchase it fell out of the back of a loaded pickup and was run over on an OH highway.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

chrisdvt said:


> I know this may start a public flogging but the worst $400 plus purchase I made was a Lone Wolf Alpha climber - hated it. Surely after the purchase it fell out of the back of a loaded pickup and was run over on an OH highway.


no.. your good.. some people don't like dodge.. some do.. just cause you didn't like it doesn't mean 100 others dont.. I love lone wolf lock on stands. There are some that dont. I know what you mean though sometimes you can get hammered for your opinion on here! lol


----------



## Lowerbeanfield (Oct 22, 2013)

Cheap, plastic frame, hand-held limb pruners. Broke immediately. Have a metal Gerber pair that work well.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

chrisdvt said:


> I know this may start a public flogging but the worst $400 plus purchase I made was a Lone Wolf Alpha climber - hated it. Surely after the purchase it fell out of the back of a loaded pickup and was run over on an OH highway.


Yeah... I used to have a truck like that once. :teeth:


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

BGagner said:


> I have to agree with most of the others on here, cover scents. What a waste. Although, I do kind of like Shine's Acorn scent. I actually sprayed some on my boots and 2 different times had a doe come up and sniff/lick the ladder stand where I stepped on the ladder on the way up. It was cool to see. All others were a waste though, and I won't be buying anymore


I had a doe bed right below me and ate some of the peanuts I dropped on her! lol


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

jnutz19 said:


> Like many other people have said.... this is probably one of the best things i've ever bought. Kept me dry in the rain and I've used them for a ground blind and had the best encounter i've ever had with an Illinois Buck!


I've had my hunt saved many times from a tree umbrella but never thought to use it for a quick pop up.. good idea


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

bryanroberts said:


> I've had my hunt saved many times from a tree umbrella but never thought to use it for a quick pop up.. good idea


Oh heck yea. It worked pretty good.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Cough silencer


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> Cough silencer


What's wrong with the silencer? I've never had one but it seems to be 50/50 on people that like them or dont.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Yeah... I used to have a truck like that once. :teeth:


Lol


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

Good ole game tracker. How could it possibly not work lol


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Tim Boone said:


> Good ole game tracker. How could it possibly not work lol


Is that the thing that went on an arrow?


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

bryanroberts said:


> Is that the thing that went on an arrow?


It was a spool of string that attached to where your stabilizer and tried on your arrow tip with a clip. Kinda like a bow fishing rig.


----------



## Boarhead (Apr 1, 2011)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> LOL - The Mad TreeCoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha,so you are the one that bought it.lol


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Boarhead said:


> Haha,so you are the one that bought it.lol


Not me, but if I did, it would be for the dogs to pee on


----------



## Boarhead (Apr 1, 2011)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Not me, but if I did, it would be for the dogs to pee on


Lol


----------



## TNQ2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Doorny22 said:


> One of those stupid tree stand umbrellas.


I would rank that right up there with the thermacell as far as usefulness. I'm glad I have mine.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I don't know if this was mentioned, but I bought a pair of camo goggles that were supposed to keep the deer from seeing your eyes move. It kept me from seeing the deer move! What crapola!

Butt-Out? Love it. Ten seconds and it removes the bunghole, the rectum and a foot of intestine. Nice, clean and easy.

Tree Umbrella? Kept me and my bow dry in pouring rain. If that's a bad product, I don't know the meaning of the word bad!


----------



## peter herzog (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought cheap battery powered socks complete waste of money.


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

Crapshot said:


> Those cutting wire broad heads that flex when they go past bone


Atom broadheads!


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

peter herzog said:


> I bought cheap battery powered socks complete waste of money.


Finally threw mine out after 2 moves lol.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

peter herzog said:


> I bought cheap battery powered socks complete waste of money.


I forgot all about those. I used to have the red ones with the 9 volt battery at the top.. what a waste of money.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

BDHUNTR said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned, but I bought a pair of camo goggles that were supposed to keep the deer from seeing your eyes move. It kept me from seeing the deer move! What crapola!


That is too funny. I never saw those but I can imagine someone coming up with that one.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Sent loc anything! Worst camo pattern made and the charcoal system is a joke. 

The charcoal spray crap chuck adams pushed was probably the worst sent elimination stuff out. At least the rest doesn't spray charcoal all over you. 

Badlands 2200 pack. Sticks up so high it knocks scrub oak sticks and leaves down my back every time I duck them with my head. 

Badlands bino harness. It's so big I don't know if you can shoot a bow with it on.

Under Armour base layers Complete junk! Wouldn't even give it away. 

Anything in Polyester camo. Holds your scent worse than anything. Wool for me thanks.


----------



## redwagon (Nov 29, 2014)

Doorny22 said:


> Amen to that. How can a company with such a bad rep and be so hated by so many people get that large and get celebs to push their junk??


Because their stuff is cheap


----------



## Duaneh (Nov 16, 2014)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> LOL - one man' junk is another man's treasure.
> 
> I never bought this, but it looks pretty stupid


O true. These are the junk list. Didn't shoot near field points or the rage i used. Two different bows these were junk. Returned them.


----------



## fishingritch (Apr 19, 2015)

My buck tags, last year


----------



## Vath (Mar 14, 2014)

fishingritch said:


> My buck tags, last year


I know that feeling!

Gotta hit myself again for missing a monster TWICE last year. Dumb ******* was asking to die and I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn I was so flustered. Live and learn I guess. I am still new to the bowhunting scene. 3 years and counting.


----------



## tashuka (Sep 1, 2011)

natew6921 said:


> For those who think that scent control products are a waste of money/time, how do you hunt? What I'm trying to ask is what scent control measures do you take? Just none at all? You just simply put on your hunting clothes in the morning and go hunting? No scent free detergent or a shower right before leaving? I wouldn't feel right hunting like that, please explain what you do. And to add to the conversation, anything from sportmansguide I've ever bought was total garbage.


Your breath will never be covered up where a deer can't smell you. If you get high enough they can't smell you anyway. If you don't hunt the wind in your face you are doing it wrong


----------



## dustindtc (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd have to object on the toxic broadhead. I've shot two deer with these and the blood pours out.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

tashuka said:


> Your breath will never be covered up where a deer can't smell you. If you get high enough they can't smell you anyway. If you don't hunt the wind in your face you are doing it wrong


This^

I spot and stalk and have killed a good 4 point or better buck every year for the last ten years off the wasatch front. I have to hike about 4000+ foot of verticle elevation just to get to my hunting areas. That gets the butt grease, back sweat, pits ect going. The last thing I want to do is take off my clothes and spray myself down with water and some sort of expensive soap solution and freeze my butt off. No thanks I'll use a good wool base layer like first lite because it doesn't soak up sent like polyester under armour does. Then stick to rule number 1 keep the wind in your face or back out. 

If I was whitetail hunting I'd probably get the deer used to my scent like I do when bear hunting. This way when they smell me there not as skittish. Or I'd go higher in the tree. 

You will never sneak up on a buck with poor wind!


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

natew6921 said:


> For those who think that scent control products are a waste of money/time, how do you hunt? What I'm trying to ask is what scent control measures do you take? Just none at all? You just simply put on your hunting clothes in the morning and go hunting? No scent free detergent or a shower right before leaving? I wouldn't feel right hunting like that, please explain what you do. And to add to the conversation, anything from sportmansguide I've ever bought was total garbage.


So i DO shower and use whatever sort of soap is in the shower...And i DO wash my cloths with whatever detergent was on sale that month. I DO just put my Old Spiced Smelling ***** in my Great Value Detergent washed Hunting Cloths and go hunting. I Do play the wind and I DO kill elk and deer and I DO feel right hunting like that. Clear enough 

I take it you are generally not doing lots of hiking when you hunt.

I will second the notion that scent control clothing has been by far my worst purchase...

I will prob get flamed for saying this (and my Sitka gear is FAR my worst purchase) but if i could do it over again I would not buy my Sitka gear at half the price.


----------



## bblimka (Apr 22, 2015)

natew6921 said:


> For those who think that scent control products are a waste of money/time, how do you hunt? What I'm trying to ask is what scent control measures do you take? Just none at all? You just simply put on your hunting clothes in the morning and go hunting? No scent free detergent or a shower right before leaving? I wouldn't feel right hunting like that, please explain what you do. And to add to the conversation, anything from sportmansguide I've ever bought was total garbage.


If a whitetail buck or elk walks down wind from you at 60 yds or less he is gonna get your scent. The scent eliminator stuff even has a scent of its own. If ya sniff it there's a smell so I don't see how they can say its scent free. It has never made my hunts more successful. What did is always paying attention to the wind and lots of scouting.


----------



## eckoracer17 (Mar 9, 2010)

A Bowtech. Maybe it's just me but never had a problem grouping consistent arrows with my Mathews and I've done and tried everything. 
Arctic sport muck boots-they're great if you're always walking terrible for me when hunting or ice fishing. 
Big game cameras
Under Armour bibs and coat-very comfy but definitely not warm or totally wind proof. 

Best ever product purchased-anything Conquest makes!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

You ever notice how many remarks are made putting something down or how good it is by someone with less than 5 comments?? I'm not saying that it isn't true and it could be the first time thar person has elected to remark to a post but not as many times as I see it happen.


----------



## SwampNinja91 (Aug 14, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> You ever notice how many remarks are made putting something down or how good it is by someone with less than 5 comments?? I'm not saying that it isn't true and it could be the first time thar person has elected to remark to a post but not as many times as I see it happen.


Just because we are new to AT doesn't mean we aren't experienced hunters or that we haven't spent years trying new products in the field. Some of us are just now catching on to technology =)


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

I wasn't talking about anyone specific. As a matter of fact I said that these people could be perfectly legit and telling the truth. When you look at a bunch of these threads and you see someone with their first comment ever bashing a proven product or promoting one that most people know is junk it makes you wonder. This is just my opinion and I could be completely wrong about it.


----------



## doncaveney (Jun 6, 2015)

Camouflage


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

GAbowguy23 said:


> Anything from "wild game"


Definitely. Wildgame Innovations trail cameras are the worst.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

5MilesBack said:


> This one isn't even close, can't even think of a second place.........Danner Pronghorn boots.


Ahhh man. I just bought a pair last Christmas. I was hoping they would be decent boots. We'll at least I got them cheap.


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

Ameristep bone collector aluminum stand. Light? Yup. Junk? Yup. Didn't sit it once or even put it up.


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

bryanroberts said:


> ha.. I almost bought one of those several times. I was thinking if it worked you wouldnt have to cut around and go in to get out.. Just plug and pull! lol.. But I guess it doesn't work like that..


Butt Out is an amazing tool - works fantastic.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ib_reel said:


> Butt Out is an amazing tool - works fantastic.


That's what I've been hearing.. I'm definitely going to pick one up!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

First pair of rocky cornstalkers I bought 25+ years ago were suppose to be waterproof with the new gortex lining. Feet got soaked the first day I wore them, and they came apart at the seams before the end of the season. Only thing they were was expensive. Never looked at Rocky anything since.


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

NuFletch was the biggest mistake that I've ever purchased! I've tried tuning my Revolution rest and everything. It still wound up hitting my rest and eventually breaking it. NuFletch=


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

killzone blind. fell apart in many ways very soon after putting it up. Their customer service sucks as well


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

The Butt Out tool. I never bought one though I have seen them used. This is the DUMBEST thing I've ever seen! It's a tool for TOOL's.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

VA. Bowbender said:


> The Butt Out tool. I never bought one though I have seen them used. This is the DUMBEST thing I've ever seen! It's a tool for TOOL's.


Please explain how it is dumb. Did you have trouble using it? Did you read the directions?
Please explain how we are "tools" for using a product that cuts our time in half while gutting a deer.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

irishhacker said:


> Please explain how it is dumb. Did you have trouble using it? Did you read the directions?
> Please explain how we are "tools" for using a product that cuts our time in half while gutting a deer.


I dropped my deer off at the processor. The lady who accepts the deer (she was a real rhymes with witch, and they no longer own the place, which no wonder!) came out, looked at my buck and screeched "Hey! You didn't cut out the a-hole! We don't take 'em unless you cut it out!" I politely showed the witch that the entire a-hole, as she so eloquently stated, was actually removed completely due to my Butt-Out tool. The look on her ghoulish face was worth the price of the Butt-Out. 

It does a great job, and is much faster and neater than using a knife. I rate it highly.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

BDHUNTR said:


> I dropped my deer off at the processor. The lady who accepts the deer (she was a real rhymes with witch, and they no longer own the place, which no wonder!) came out, looked at my buck and screeched "Hey! You didn't cut out the a-hole! We don't take 'em unless you cut it out!" I politely showed the witch that the entire a-hole, as she so eloquently stated, was actually removed completely due to my Butt-Out tool. The look on her ghoulish face was worth the price of the Butt-Out.
> 
> It does a great job, and is much faster and neater than using a knife. I rate it highly.


Would liked to have seen her face ..lol

It drives me crazy when people say a product is "dumb" or someone is a "tool" because they use a product WHEN THEY HAVE NEVER USED ONE.
How can you formulate an opinion on something without every using it. Go buy one (READ THE DIRECTIONS) .. kill a deer and use it. I have showed several
people how to use one on their deer. ALL are now Butt-Out owners.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

It can pull out a foot or more of intestine. It's very simple at that stage to tie off and cut it, and keep fecal contamination down to 0%. Of course, we may be unaware that some folks like a little poop on their venison! :chortle:

I've cut many out with a knife. Many. I tried the Butt-Out on a whim and it's been in my daypack ever since. I do not keep gear that doesn't perform. This one does.


----------



## dbowhntr (Jan 7, 2004)

Rivers west clothing. Stuff leaks so bad I threw it away.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

BDHUNTR said:


> It can pull out a foot or more of intestine. It's very simple at that stage to tie off and cut it, and keep fecal contamination down to 0%. Of course, we may be unaware that some folks like a little poop on their venison! :chortle:
> 
> I've cut many out with a knife. Many. I tried the Butt-Out on a whim and it's been in my daypack ever since. I do not keep gear that doesn't perform. This one does.


There are many uncontested items in this thread that people have had bad experiences with and others agree. I've never seen something with people on each side of the fence about the butt out. The only thing I can figure is they are stuck in their ways of doing things and don't want to accept that there is a better way!


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

The original Scent Loc carbon suit. I remember opening the box and there was loose carbon powder down at the bottom. That thing was heavy and so hot it was ridiculous.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

MW66 said:


> The original Scent Loc carbon suit. I remember opening the box and there was loose carbon powder down at the bottom. That thing was heavy and so hot it was ridiculous.


Yes it was


----------



## Buzz4184 (Mar 27, 2014)

WGI....junk,junk,junk. If you see that logo. Run away.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

a cheap, unknown brand release from walmart. bought that when i first started out, it used to pop off the loop once in a while for no reason at all (finger behind the trigger). got rid of it right after i gave myself an unexpected punch in the nose while drawing my bow back.


----------



## sharpsticksauer (Feb 9, 2011)

Mike wadell buck juice and acorn rage ! I think it might have deer repelling additives ! Lol I put out acorn rage in the middle of winter and the deer ate the corn next to it and never looked at it


----------



## sharpsticksauer (Feb 9, 2011)

irishhacker said:


> Please explain how it is dumb. Did you have trouble using it? Did you read the directions?
> Please explain how we are "tools" for using a product that cuts our time in half while gutting a deer.



I never understand why you would drag dirty butt juice stains piece of plastic around with you to save 60 second at best ! Lol


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

sharpsticksauer said:


> I never understand why you would drag dirty butt juice stains piece of plastic around with you to save 60 second at best ! Lol


How do you keep the "butt juice" off your knife?


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

irishhacker said:


> How do you keep the "butt juice" off your knife?


Touché lol!

I wipe it off with leaves, put it back in the package, and wash it at home. At least I don't get "butt juice" on my knife that taints meat!


----------



## algdog (Jun 13, 2005)

25ft-up said:


> First pair of rocky cornstalkers I bought 25+ years ago were suppose to be waterproof with the new gortex lining. Feet got soaked the first day I wore them, and they came apart at the seams before the end of the season. Only thing they were was expensive. Never looked at Rocky anything since.


I made the same mistake, same time frame early 90's, bought the boots to go on a Colorado mule deer hunt, they fell apart after a month. loudest boots I have ever owned
they had some type of nylon on the bottom, sounded like you were separating velcro on every step thu the brush
I also have never bought anything from rocky since


----------



## sharpsticksauer (Feb 9, 2011)

irishhacker said:


> How do you keep the "butt juice" off your knife?


I cut around the but hole and pull it out not stick up the hole . 
I could see useing one if I had a dozen deer to gut at once . That happens all the time &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

irishhacker said:


> How do you keep the "butt juice" off your knife?


Thats easy I never gut deer or elk. I can cut and quarter an elk in about the same time someone can gut an elk and I don't risk getting any gut or butt juice on anything.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> First pair of rocky cornstalkers I bought 25+ years ago were suppose to be waterproof with the new gortex lining. Feet got soaked the first day I wore them, and they came apart at the seams before the end of the season. Only thing they were was expensive. Never looked at Rocky anything since.


X2 on rocky boots, their hunting boots are junk and too expensive.


----------



## maddawg0517 (Nov 17, 2010)

I finally remember the one thing I spent money on that was a total waste. One pack of rage 3 blade heads when they first came out. Now I know that the 2 blades have been great for some guys for years now...but that 3 blade I tried was the biggest hunk of junk. It was basically a big finger slicer. Blades wouldn't lock in, then didnt deploy. Thank god the only deer i shot at with it I missed due to my peep coming untied and sliding. It was buried in the ground, full of mud, and all 3 blades still locked into the band.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

TrykonSniper79 said:


> X2 on rocky boots, their hunting boots are junk and too expensive.


Is that on all rocky boots or just a couple models?


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

A hunt in Ohio.

Butt Juice...Ha Ha.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

irishhacker said:


> How do you keep the "butt juice" off your knife?


If your getting "butt juice" on your knife, you're doing it wrong. The idea is to not cut anything that leads to contamination.

But hey, I've done it a few times. I lived...


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

I fell for Primos' "Harry" the deer decoy with life-like fur.


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

swbuckmaster said:


> Thats easy I never gut deer or elk. I can cut and quarter an elk in about the same time someone can gut an elk and I don't risk getting any gut or butt juice on anything.


 ^ This


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

gavinsdad said:


> I fell for Primos' "Harry" the deer decoy with life-like fur.


Hahahahahqhqhqhqjqjajhahaha


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

26 pages of grown folk talking about a tool to pull out a butthole. 

Whether you're for it or against it, its made this thread priceless.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

nyturkeyduster said:


> If your getting "butt juice" on your knife, you're doing it wrong. The idea is to not cut anything that leads to contamination.
> 
> But hey, I've done it a few times. I lived...


Guess it depends on your definition of butt juice. ..no matter the definition, it doesn't touch my knife. Lol


----------



## Backstrapnfrank (Jul 16, 2014)

I once bought a DVD that told me the secret to killing big bucks on public land was to store my boots in rabbit turds.couldnt stop shaking my head. Lol


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

Backstrapnfrank said:


> I once bought a DVD that told me the secret to killing big bucks on public land was to store my boots in rabbit turds.couldnt stop shaking my head. Lol


Where can you get rabbit turds shipped at a reasonable price?


----------



## Autumnrider (Jun 4, 2015)

Rocky so called water proof snake boots and their hunting boots ---- NO ROCKY FOR THIS OLD BOY EVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## Autumnrider (Jun 4, 2015)

BUT OUT IS #1!!!!!! Love that tool for tools


----------



## Backstrapnfrank (Jul 16, 2014)

Don't know where but maybe local pet store would have some. Can't believe we are talking about this crap! Lol


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

irishhacker said:


> How do you keep the "butt juice" off your knife?


Oh man...are you on the Butt out pro staff? Do you keep your butt out right next to your land grant for swampland in Florida?

Ok , my apologies...thats a bit harsh, if it works for you don't listen to me- i'm just yanking your chain.
To those without this totally worthless POS...or handy dandy tool- whichever....
You cut around the anus of course and everything pulls right through from the inside. Otherwise you have to cut the intestine somewhere if you are pulling guts from both directions, eh. You can split the H bone I suppose but thats not necessary. There isn't any salavage-able meat inside the H bone so contamination isn't a worry

What about after you use it, you carry around a stinky tool with fecal matter on it? Maybe I should invent a "Butt out tool case"- and the BO power washer cleaning kit with brushes--- BO accessories...... I will be worth millions!


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Beendare said:


> Oh man...are you on the Butt out pro staff? Do you keep your butt out right next to your land grant for swampland in Florida?
> 
> Ok , my apologies...thats a bit harsh....you cut around it of course and everything pulls right through. Otherwise you have to cut the intestine somewhere if you are pulling guts from both directions, eh. You can split the H bone I suppose but thats not necessary if you know how to cut around the anus and just pull it through from the inside. There isn't any salavage-able meat inside the H bone so contamination isn't a worry
> 
> What about after you use it, you carry around a stinky tool with fecal matter on it? Maybe I should invent a "Butt out tool case"- and the BO power washer cleaning kit with brushes--- BO accessories...... I will be worth millions!


The pro staff thing has been played out already by a more original childish "adult ".

Storing the butt out?
It's called a zip lock bag..


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Beendare said:


> Oh man...are you on the Butt out pro staff? Do you keep your butt out right next to your land grant for swampland in Florida?
> 
> Ok , my apologies...thats a bit harsh, if it works for you don't listen to me- i'm just yanking your chain.
> To those without this totally worthless POS...or handy dandy tool- whichever....
> ...


Whether you like it or not, it works as advertised. Therefore it is not worthless. Don't like it? Don't buy one. Very simple.


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

Please tell me there is a real butt out pro-staff somewhere. Lol.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Never used a butt out.. Probably works just fine but I'll stick to my knife. Even if I did use one I think I'd pass on the pro.staff opportunity.

My worst item though is worse than the but out
Yall ready for this 
Scentlok baby
The spray and all that junk too


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Well of course none of the BO pro staff will ever fess up........and admit they had a deer jump up and run off with their BO tool?

Maybe we can get around their embarrassment!? 

The first guy to post a trailcam pic of a deer running around with one of those gets free drinks from me in your favorite hangout...


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

Autumnrider said:


> Rocky so called water proof snake boots and their hunting boots ---- NO ROCKY FOR THIS OLD BOY EVER AGAIN!!!


I use to stop at the rocky boot factory on my ohio hunts and buy boots now all that's there is a store where they sell the junk and a closed factory that moved operations to China. I use to swear by the corn stalkers and they got cheaper and cheaper I won't buy another pair either ..


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Gary in Ohio said:


> Where can you get rabbit turds shipped at a reasonable price?


The same store that has butt juice and butt juice remover!


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

bryanroberts said:


> Yep.. butt out pro staff.. their moto is "We back up our hunters! We are always behind them!"


Good to see some of you guys have a sense of humor!

BTW, I think the guy that invented and named it was a marketing genius...probably sitting on a beach somewhere raking in his millions.


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

Beendare said:


> Good to see some of you guys have a sense of humor!
> 
> BTW, I think the guy that invented and named it was a marketing genius...probably sitting on a beach somewhere raking in his millions.


Of this I have no doubt.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Beendare said:


> Wow, we have a few Butt Out fans.......one of the stupidest products on the market, IMO
> 
> Easy to cut around the bung hole and pull it through from the inside without meat contamination.


Bingo!!. Every time i am at a hunting store with someone i put a butt out in their cart as a gag! Its just as funny the 200th time as it was the first!! The look on their face when they see it is priceless


----------



## The_General (Jan 15, 2009)

ChadMoore said:


> 26 pages of grown folk talking about a tool to pull out a butthole.
> 
> Whether you're for it or against it, its made this thread priceless.



You win:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Halpenny (Dec 1, 2014)

Beendare said:


> Well of course none of the BO pro staff will ever fess up........and admit they had a deer jump up and run off with their BO tool?
> 
> Maybe we can get around their embarrassment!?
> 
> The first guy to post a trailcam pic of a deer running around with one of those gets free drinks from me in your favorite hangout...


Funniest mental image ever.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ChadMoore said:


> Please tell me there is a real butt out pro-staff somewhere. Lol.


Yep.. their motto is "We are behind our hunters and always back them up!"


----------



## Brian99 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've never posted on AT before, but I had to after reading everyone's input, this thread is priceless! Thank you Bryan for inadvertently creating greatness! "BUTT JUICE" I'm still laughing...

By far, my worst purchase of all time was a High Country bow that I paid $700 in 1997. ABSOLUTE JUNK!
Most recently, an Ameristep climber that screeches every time I take a breath.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Brian99 said:


> I've never posted on AT before, but I had to after reading everyone's input, this thread is priceless! Thank you Bryan for inadvertently creating greatness! "BUTT JUICE" I'm still laughing...
> 
> By far, my worst purchase of all time was a High Country bow that I paid $700 in 1997. ABSOLUTE JUNK!
> Most recently, an Ameristep climber that screeches every time I take a breath.


Welcome to Archery Talk brian99!!!! There are some good threads and good people here!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

VA. Bowbender said:


> The Butt Out tool. I never bought one though I have seen them used. This is the DUMBEST thing I've ever seen! It's a tool for TOOL's.


Lol well I guess according to you I am a "tool". I'm guessing you've never used it...and that you've never field dressed a deer in single digit temps with negative windchills, which is when I find the time it saves me to be most beneficial. I will continue being a "tool" by using the tool that works great for me and does exactly what it is supposed to, and you can continue being immature and childish by calling people like me "tools".


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

Wildgame Trail camera (on clearance at Menards)

Wildgame Halo Rangefinder 

I'll NEVER buy another product that has "Wildgame Innovations" on it....plus I hate their show


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

dblungem said:


> Your exactly right, I put on my hunting clothes and go hunt. No shower specifically for hunting, no sprays, no special deodorant, just hunt smart. It works. I promise.


I can only second that.
I put on my hunting clothes and go hunting myself.
I hunt the wind and thermals and don't lack success.

My worst buy ever, was a heat based game finder.
I did to help me tracking wounded deer(both from hunting and car accidents) at night with my tracking dogs.
Total useless crap and the shop gave me my money back for it.

I have also wasted to much money on low and medium priced optics.
Buy expensive high quality and you buy only once is way better than trying to save a few dollars and then ending up spending much more money at the end.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Beendare said:


> Oh man...are you on the Butt out pro staff? Do you keep your butt out right next to your land grant for swampland in Florida?
> 
> Ok , my apologies...thats a bit harsh, if it works for you don't listen to me- i'm just yanking your chain.
> To those without this totally worthless POS...or handy dandy tool- whichever....
> ...


I have totally stopped taking out the end part under the H bone when gutting deer.
I just push down the "pellets" and cut or rip it off when taking out the guts.
As you say, there is nothing to contaminate there anyway and everything is removed when I cut down the deer later on.


----------



## jjamesdean (Jul 19, 2015)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> LOL - one man' junk is another man's treasure.
> 
> I never bought this, but it looks pretty stupid


Haha i actually bout some of those when I was 14. Shot one doe with them. Accuracy on them was absolutely terrible though!


----------



## jjamesdean (Jul 19, 2015)

JMart294 said:


> Scent elimination sprays and camo even though I still wear it every now and then. Won't spend any more money on it. I bought some mossy oak stuff from Walmart 2 years ago and will keep wearing it til it wears out. Normally just wear jeans and a long sleeve shirt.


Wow....


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

jjamesdean said:


> Wow....


Its amazing that so many people think all the marketing gimmicks are required to hunt and be successful. I suppose that's the real WOW here.


----------



## Dukslayer26 (Sep 8, 2012)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> LOL - one man' junk is another man's treasure.
> 
> I never bought this, but it looks pretty stupid


A buddy of mine brought these on a free range whitetail hunt in Texas we went on a few yrs back. He shot a buck with one and it did leave a decent hole and blood trail. They look crazy but they do work!!


----------



## ryans127 (Nov 14, 2014)

vtbowhntr said:


> A mathews


Boom


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Jellymon, You sir are welcome in a camp with me any day......hilarious! 

Its too bad the buttouthurtfolks can't see that we are just having some fun....

Note to self, don't prank those guys in a hunting camp.....someone may get shot.......in the butt of course!


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

Butt out Pro Staff


----------



## Adam63412 (Dec 18, 2013)

Z


woodmaster said:


> Wildgame Trail camera (on clearance at Menards)
> 
> Wildgame Halo Rangefinder
> 
> I'll NEVER buy another product that has "Wildgame Innovations" on it....plus I hate their show


Haha this for sure, I feel like the fake scrape tree would have to be at the top of list


----------



## Adam63412 (Dec 18, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> Yep.. their motto is "We are behind our hunters and always back them up!"


Hahhahahaha
Needed that, this thread is great! 
"Chicken on a stick" and "funky chicken decoy" also has to be one of the worst ones too


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Norwegian Woods said:


> I have totally stopped taking out the end part under the H bone when gutting deer.
> I just push down the "pellets" and cut or rip it off when taking out the guts.
> As you say, there is nothing to contaminate there anyway and everything is removed when I cut down the deer later on.


I never removed the butt-, or P sack, or split the pelvis. Did it like you, pinched the intestine a few inches from the end, pulled back the pellets, and cut the intestine. Knife didn't touch anything else but skin, side membranes, and throat. The intestine was my last cut after pulling everything out. Knife got washed and sharpened when I got home, before I deboned the meat off the deer. Now that I debone in the field, the guts only get pulled out enough to reach the inner loins, after deboning the meat.
I can see where if you take it to a butcher, or let it hang for however long, you would want to remove that stuff.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

i got some crazy turkey call added onto an order for 5 bucks once, it was called squealing hen call?..........never used it, sounded more like it would work for coyotes


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

What is everyone's infatuation with pulling out a deer's anal canal? I pull the intestines as far as possible from the inside then cut it there. Never have I noticed any problem with the meat from having 1/2 inch of intestines left in the deer's rear end. Do all of you who love your butt out eat hot dogs? I had a butt out and was such a hassle and waste of time to worry about it.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

I got a turkey call as a gift this spring. It was this little flex tone call that you blow into.. This thing sux! It might work as a predator call if you could hear it but you would need a loud speaker to get it out past ten yards. I don't know who buys these things besides my little nephew who got me one. I don't even want to re gift this thing.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Adam63412 said:


> Hahhahahaha
> Needed that, this thread is great!
> "Chicken on a stick" and "funky chicken decoy" also has to be one of the worst ones too


I went turkey hunting with my best friend and when I got into the blind before dark he went out to set up the decoys. I knew he had got the new, at the time, funky chicken and I was looking forward to seeing how it went. The birds pitched down and 1 small tom and some big Jakes were working in. I don't know if he set up the decoy wrong or what but once those birds got close they took one look at the 3 foot tall funky chicken and split. That thing was at least 12 inches taller than those jakes if not more.lol


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Adam63412 said:


> Hahhahahaha
> Needed that, this thread is great!
> "Chicken on a stick" and "funky chicken decoy" also has to be one of the worst ones too


The slogan says it all!! Lol


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

gridman said:


> i got some crazy turkey call added onto an order for 5 bucks once, it was called squealing hen call?..........never used it, sounded more like it would work for coyotes


I have one, think it's a Knight and Hale or HS but can't remember what it's called. It does work even though it sounds somewhat like a rabbit call. I have brought in a couple Tom's and a bunch of jakes with it. They seem to either ignore it or they go crazy over it and run in, doesn't seem to be a middle ground with that call.

I once had 6 jakes run to my decoys after using the call, they finally got nervous and walked off. I let them get 100 yards out and hit the call again, they spun and ran right back to the decoys. Did that about 5 times and each time they came running back.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Electric socks were a joke, got a pair as a gift back in the early 80's.

Camo crocs...just not for me and slippery as hell, besides getting made fun of for wearing them.


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

woodmaster said:


> Wildgame Trail camera (on clearance at Menards)
> 
> Wildgame Halo Rangefinder
> 
> I'll NEVER buy another product that has "Wildgame Innovations" on it....plus I hate their show


I have two of their cameras that are running great after several years!












The only problem is I bought 5 of them over the course of a year.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Gary in Ohio said:


> I have two of their cameras that are running great after several years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.. so the other 3 are junk?


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

bryanroberts said:


> Lol.. so the other 3 are junk?


Yup. One works fine for a few days then shuts off, one does not power up at all and the other turns on but the display is all messed up. None of them lasted 3 years.

The other two are about 5 years old and are solid. The trigger is a bit slow and you get an all white or all black video about 1 in every 20. For the price I paid I can live with that. But going belly up after one or two seasons is unacceptable.


----------



## Adam63412 (Dec 18, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> I went turkey hunting with my best friend and when I got into the blind before dark he went out to set up the decoys. I knew he had got the new, at the time, funky chicken and I was looking forward to seeing how it went. The birds pitched down and 1 small tom and some big Jakes were working in. I don't know if he set up the decoy wrong or what but once those birds got close they took one look at the 3 foot tall funky chicken and split. That thing was at least 12 inches taller than those jakes if not more.lol


Hahaha I know right! i would go to the shops and just check and see what new decoys were coming out and one good look at that thing along with the commercial from Waddell I said nope I'll keep my tried and true foam hen and jake


----------



## cslater3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> LOL - one man' junk is another man's treasure.
> 
> I never bought this, but it looks pretty stupid


Tried them last season. I shoot 70# at 29" draw and full metal jackets. Shot a doe and never found her, only got maybe two inches of penetration, guaranteed no shoulder blade should have been complete heart pass through.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

I bought a 3 leg blind stool that collapses into a little drawstring bag. I thought it would be great to carry in and out in my pack and it was. This was the only good thing. My 5 yr old boy can barely fit on it, definetly not 6'8" 340lb dad and if you do get on it you will fall in just a minute. It's not stable at all.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

bryanroberts said:


> I bought a 3 leg blind stool that collapses into a little drawstring bag. I thought it would be great to carry in and out in my pack and it was. This was the only good thing. My 5 yr old boy can barely fit on it, definetly not 6'8" 340lb dad and if you do get on it you will fall in just a minute. It's not stable at all.


Yeah, my 270 lb friend sat on one during a cold fall and broke the plastic hub that the legs go through. I later saw that they are rated only to 300 lbs. Cold weather and a heavy person are not a good combination for those things.


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

A bunch of you have stated that don't care for the lighted nocks. NOR DO I. Although i have found one good use for the light itself. I've modified my sight lite. Instead of burning thru the little batteries all the time. I use the lighted nock lites. Works great. Very bright. Lights up the optic fiber like crazy. Oh yeah, worst item would be Wildgame camera's


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Just One said:


> A bunch of you have stated that don't care for the lighted nocks. NOR DO I. Although i have found one good use for the light itself. I've modified my sight lite. Instead of burning thru the little batteries all the time. I use the lighted nock lites. Works great. Very bright. Lights up the optic fiber like crazy. Oh yeah, worst item would be Wildgame camera's


Good idea.. thanks for sharing


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

It's pretty crazy how things work for some and not for others. 

I love my nockturnal nocks. I've had a dozen or so and all have worked great. I've had some for at least 3 years and they still are going strong. No issues there. 

I've had 3 Wildgame cameras. The first one took one picture and quit working. It did take a great picture of a huge buck, but that was it. Then bought one last year and it did fine for a couple months and then quit taking pictures. Wildgame did take it back, no problems. They sent me a new one and I didn't even put it up. Just sold it.


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

Trophy ridge revolution. Makes a good fetching stripper but that's about it


----------



## cslater3 (Jun 2, 2014)

patches2565 said:


> Trophy ridge revolution. Makes a good fetching stripper but that's about it


Set up my wife's bow with a revolution 2.0 and it works flawlessly.


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

cslater3 said:


> Set up my wife's bow with a revolution 2.0 and it works flawlessly.


 Didn't have the 2.0. I went with an Apache


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

patches2565 said:


> Trophy ridge revolution. Makes a good fetching stripper but that's about it


timing wrong.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Bought a cord with a self closing jaw on the end, for retrieving something that you may have dropped out of stand. Neat idea, but have never ever used it. To much stuff to bring to stand now. Also since i bought it, I cant ever think of a time I Could have used it.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

DeerCook said:


> Bought a cord with a self closing jaw on the end, for retrieving something that you may have dropped out of stand. Neat idea, but have never ever used it. To much stuff to bring to stand now. Also since i bought it, I cant ever think of a time I Could have used it.


The booger!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

gettinold said:


> timing wrong.


Yep - I went through patches2565 problems the first time I put one on someone's bow...and found out why.

With other drop-away rests, (which didn't always have micro-adjust options), I had always been able to mount the rest at an angle if needed, and it made little difference to the arrow flight. I never gave it much thought with other style rests. It was just a gross adjustment for the up/down. Well you can't do that on this rest, because when the launcher turns, *you want it perpendicular to the line between both cams (parallel to the arrow) when the bow is fully drawn back. If you don't that's when the fletched arrows would make a crack noise, and the bareshafts, don't trigger the lock release.*

Unfortunately... the TROPHY RIDGE manual doesn't explain this.

And furthermore this is also another reason to get the micro-adjust version of the rest. Makes for much easier adjustment. It's a great rest when installed correctly.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

DeerCook said:


> Bought a cord with a self closing jaw on the end, for retrieving something that you may have dropped out of stand. Neat idea, but have never ever used it. To much stuff to bring to stand now. Also since i bought it, I cant ever think of a time I Could have used it.


LOL I bought one of those stupid things. I took it one time and just so happened to drop my hat. I bet I messed with it for an hour and couldnt get the jaws to close to get my hat back. never took it to the woods again haha


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

I really like the revolution rest but I don't think I'll go back. If anything I'll go QAD


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

got revolutions on both of my bows, love em.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

patches2565 said:


> I really like the revolution rest but I don't think I'll go back. If anything I'll go QAD


Agree - I have them on both my bows. Doubt I'll ever go back to something else.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

patches2565 said:


> I really like the revolution rest but I don't think I'll go back. If anything I'll go QAD


Since the day I tried the hdx I don't know why I would ever try anything else. They work perfect for me!


----------



## readonly (Nov 20, 2008)

fallguy retractable belt. Good concept but I bought two and they were both junk, would retract by end of season.


----------



## TNQ2 (Jan 14, 2010)

readonly said:


> fallguy retractable belt. Good concept but I bought two and they were both junk, would retract by end of season.


So they worked as intended?


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

TNQ2 said:


> So they worked as intended?


I guess lol...


----------



## Fish4par (Aug 27, 2015)

I bought some "corn gel" a few years ago that you squeeze onto stumps or tree branches. I think it repelled deer. Really like nockturnals and might have to try a butt out!


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Pittstate23 said:


> gotta be some of the old primos 46 cams


we have one that is phenomenal.

i'd have to say rage hypo's

i did buy 4 or 5 Primos 35's (I think) last year and only one or two worked right out of the box.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Doofy_13 said:


> I think it works great.
> 
> Biggest hunting gimmick I bought was a huge buck knife. Knife was great but all you need is a 2" blade.


Agreed I actually found the butt out handy


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Just found this thread and had to google Buttout. 
That tool is just uncool. I cringe for the poor deer even though he's dead.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

I had an old Pendulum site in the 90's. Still not sure if it was worth it or not. Never killed anything with it.
Also had an Old Man tree stand. Useless for hunting!!! It was so comfortable all I did was sleep in it. Probably scared a ton of deer with my snoring.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Mauritian said:


> I had an old Pendulum site in the 90's. Still not sure if it was worth it or not. Never killed anything with it.
> Also had an Old Man tree stand. Useless for hunting!!! It was so comfortable all I did was sleep in it. Probably scared a ton of deer with my snoring.


Lol!! The older I get the more I enjoy those cat naps in the stand!! That was the problem with the tree lounge from a few years ago. First time I used one I was in the stand an hour before daylight. It was freezing out so I was bundled up. Next thing I know I woke to a squirrel barking at me and it was 830.. lol


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep that's it. Tree lounge. I couldn't remember the name. The name is appropriate.


----------



## OxMan80 (Jan 25, 2015)

All the butt-out posts are just great. I personally couldn't use one I just cut around with my knife, pull it out a bit, put a little zip-tie tight around it, cut off the excess, and then pull it through. 0 contamination. Not saying it doesn't work I'm just not for shoving a giant orange butt plunger into a dead deer's bunghole. 

Worst piece of junk? Some $12 for 6 Sportsmansguide el-cheapo 3 blade broadheads. I think some of the blades actually fell out in flight. After killing 3 on a target the rest went into the trash.


----------



## Solocam3D (Jan 14, 2007)

ozonics


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

patches2565 said:


> Trophy ridge revolution. Makes a good fetching stripper but that's about it


You need to try to install it correctly. They work flawlessly.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Solocam3D said:


> ozonics


Wow. Never tried one but didn't think they were junk.
Glad I didn't blow $300.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Mauritian said:


> Just found this thread and had to google Buttout.
> That tool is just uncool. I cringe for the poor deer even though he's dead.


Good thing Loraina Obobit, or whatever her name was,
didnt have one of those!; lol


----------



## alzzaco (Aug 24, 2015)

Just like any other industry, 80% of what they sell is useless or best case could do with out it. Fairly new to bow hunting but can you tell me why they tell you to hunt the wind and then want to sell you all these sent productS.?? Seems contradictory.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

alzzaco said:


> Just like any other industry, 80% of what they sell is useless or best case could do with out it. Fairly new to bow hunting but can you tell me why they tell you to hunt the wind and then want to sell you all these sent productS.?? Seems contradictory.


When a whitetail can smell alot better than a tracking dog the only thing you can do is hunt the wind correctly.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Rub Lime Slime by far, and any deer estrous scents.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

For me it would have to be rage hypos. Had good success with other rage products but not the hypos


----------



## ARtreehugga (Aug 24, 2015)

TheRiverBottom said:


> Every trail camera I've ever bought. Pain in the ass.


Haha I hear that


----------



## Public_land_man (Feb 13, 2013)

ttt


----------



## caylej24 (Nov 8, 2013)

GAbowguy23 said:


> Anything from "wild game"


Yes!!!!!


----------



## jryser (Oct 12, 2015)

Nocturnals. 69 bucks for three? No thanks


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

dhom said:


> Actually works great. Doesn't silence the cough completely but definitely muffles it enough and better than nothing.


i bought one and i almost blow my head off when i cough into it. it cause me to cough more.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

jryser said:


> Nocturnals. 69 bucks for three? No thanks


You got ripped off, they're $22 on eBay for legit ones. Knock offs even cheaper.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

jryser said:


> Nocturnals. 69 bucks for three? No thanks


I don't know where you saw that price, but that is not right.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Deer view mirror !

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsd16 (Nov 30, 2015)

We used to sell some breath scent masking gum called "gumoflage".

Also the "tree whiz" cuz the boss bought like 500 of them and I think we sold about 5 in 8 years.


----------



## Pooh-Jr. (Sep 10, 2016)

haha gum-o-flage the stuff was like chewing on green alfalfa.


----------

